# 36-spoke Colnago Ambrosio wheels



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

I have seen 36-spoke Colnago Ambrosio built wheels on ebay in red and blue. They were being sold from the Ukraine and Australia. I contacted the sellers about buying some in black. ONe didn't respond and the other hadn't seen them in black. I have done some Google searches with no results yet. I emailed tri-altir but I haven't heard from them yet either. 

Any ideas?

Thanks Colnago-ites.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Instead of speaking to Trialtir, why not speak directly to a Colnago dealer. Trialtir won't sell you anything anyway. One of the guys from Wrench Science participates on this forum, so why not ask them? BTW, I have some wheels built up with Campagnolo Record rims and black colored Colnago-branded Ambrosio Excellence rims. I do however believe they are only available in 32 hole drilling.


----------

